# Hello from the Balearic Islands!



## linnetwoods (Jul 14, 2008)

Here we are, in front of Magalluf, cheap holiday destination for grillions of Brits, Germans and Spaniards. It's the middle of July and I have had a jacket on all day at anchor... so sorry for the holidaymakers, shivering on the beach! What global warming? Global chilling, more like 

Anyway, it's great to have found SailNet and I'm looking forwards to hearing everyone's stories... Cheers!

Oops! Just read the instructions... what can I tell you about myself, apart from the fact that my teeth are chattering? I've been living aboard the 72' staysail schooner Leopard Normand III (a one-off, fibreglass) since 1996 and travelling all around the Atlantic and Mediterranean with my partner/husband who has lived aboard since 1989. That should be enough, shouldn't it?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

linnetwoods said:


> Here we are, in front of Magalluf, cheap holiday destination for grillions of Brits, Germans and Spaniards. It's the middle of July and I have had a jacket on all day at anchor... so sorry for the holidaymakers, shivering on the beach! What global warming? Global chilling, more like
> 
> Anyway, it's great to have found SailNet and I'm looking forwards to hearing everyone's stories... Cheers!
> 
> Oops! Just read the instructions... what can I tell you about myself, apart from the fact that my teeth are chattering? I've been living aboard the 72' staysail schooner Leopard Normand III (a one-off, fibreglass) since 1996 and travelling all around the Atlantic and Mediterranean with my partner/husband who has lived aboard since 1989. That should be enough, shouldn't it?


Welcome to Sailnet, sounds like a great life! Any photos of the boat?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Easyforpp said:


> bump and lurk--------------------------------our wow gold site:_buy wow gold, cheap wow gold, free wow gold,_


Take your spam elsewhere.


----------



## linnetwoods (Jul 14, 2008)

teshannon said:


> Welcome to Sailnet, sounds like a great life! Any photos of the boat?


Thanks for the kind welcome. Pictures? Certainly! The easiest thing is to give you a link to a little slide show on the site we are using to lobby members of the European Parliament (there are no ads there and we're not selling anything) which is called Free Sea Pass
Hope you like our floating home...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Beautifull boat! Quite impressive with all that sail up. Best of luck.


----------



## linnetwoods (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Great information with your Free Sea Pass, I wish you luck with your quest.


----------

